# "New" old Trek 1100



## deanp (Aug 7, 2006)

I picked up a mid-90's 1100 today from a guy in the area who was moving to a another bike. I took it for a short spin around the block and it really felt nice to back on quality bike. Long ago I had a Motobecane, when they were all French, with all Campy components. The I got away from cycling for a while. This summer I have been riding a MTB that I "adapted" to use on the street. It sucked for road work. And I wanted to stay active in cycling so I knew I needed something better. I am still enough out of shape that spending big bucks on new bike didn't make sense. This frame is upgradeable if I chose to go that way later. Looking forward to tomorrow and putting some miles on it.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks good deanp; enjoy!

Welcome back to cycling. Isn't it great?!

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## deanp (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks. I've put about 100 miles on it now. It is a great "old" bike. I have learned that it is really an '89 model. The aero bars are gone, they were to weird and uncomfortable for me. I increased my average speed the first day by 2 mph. I have to keep looking, but it's hard finding enough flat roads around here to really pound out some steady miles.


----------

